# CPU throttling despite low temps, undervolting, repasting, etc.



## tjdans7236 (Jun 14, 2021)

I have a Dell XPS 15 9560 that is struggling with cpu throttling.

It throttles down to .8 or even .4 ghz when gaming and seems to throttle down to 1.6 or so when stress testing on prime95. I've attached a log file while gaming...









						DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER2021-06- - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




I've uninstalled intel dynamic platform thermal framework and I usually get 45 degrees at idle and high 70s while gaming. Could somebody help me please? Thanks!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 14, 2021)

Dell laptops are horrible. So many of them have some bizarre throttling issues. I am already seeing that your laptop is using multiple throttling methods. This is common to Dell. I helped one guy with his Dell and I think there were 4 unique throttling methods, all overlapping each other. When one problem was fixed, another problem would pop up.

Post some screenshots of the main ThrottleStop window, the FIVR window and the TPL window so I can see what CPU model you have and how your CPU is set up. My best guess is a 7700HQ.

In the TPL window make sure Speed Shift is checked. You should see *SST *in green on the main screen when Speed Shift Technology is enabled.

Speed Shift EPP should be checked and set to 80 if you like your CPU to slow down when lightly loaded. This is appropriate for most laptops. If you are only interested in maximum CPU speed regardless of load then set Speed Shift EPP to 0. You can click on the number beside this setting to edit it. 

Check the Clock Mod option on the main screen. That should be set to 100.0%. Push the Turn On button. You do not want to see Monitoring in the title bar.

In the FIVR window check the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. After all this is done, run another log file and post lots of pics.

Edit - Turn on Nvidia GPU in the Options window so that data is included in your next log file.


----------



## tjdans7236 (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you so much for your help! It seems to have worked! I should've came here sooner instead of wasting dozens of hours trying to figure this out on my own.

At least the throttling seems to have pretty much completely gone away, but I just realized while taking screenshots of the FIVR settings that the underclock settings don't seem to be in effect. CPU temps on heavy load seem to be around high 80s, sometimes getting at 95 or even a bit above.

Any further suggestions you might have for a better performance?

Thank you so much in any case!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 20, 2021)

tjdans7236 said:


> FIVR settings


The top of the FIVR window shows Locked which means the BIOS has locked out CPU voltage control. The -115.2 Offset voltage request might have been entered into a previous version of ThrottleStop. To fix this, you will need to exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, reboot and start again. 

Some Dell laptops will initially be locked when you first boot up but if you do a sleep resume cycle, they will become unlocked. Maybe your laptop has that bug / feature. Try doing this and see if the Locked word goes away in the FIVR window.

There is another way to unlock CPU voltage control on many Dell laptops but it gets a little complicated and is not without some risk. I have never done this so you are on your own.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com
				






tjdans7236 said:


> underclock settings


Some users decide to run their CPU slightly slower than its rated speed. This is a way to control heat without losing too much performance. If you ever want to try doing this, go into the TPL window and adjust the Speed Shift Max value lower. You have this set to 255 at the moment. Default max is 38. If you change this to 30 or 32, your CPU will run a little slower. For many games, you will barely notice a difference in performance. The peak CPU temperature should be a little lower.


----------



## tjdans7236 (Jun 20, 2021)

Great, thank you so much again for your help!

What is the difference between lowering the speed shift max value and disabling turbo boost, by the way?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 20, 2021)

Lowering the Speed Shift Max value gives you complete control over how much turbo boost the CPU uses. 

Using Disable Turbo completely disables all turbo boost and slows down mobile CPUs too much.


----------



## tjdans7236 (Jun 21, 2021)

I keep seeing a red "POWER" pop on and off between "Limits" and the red "PROCHOT 97C"

Is that something I should be concerned about?

And sometimes in the Limits Reasons, PL 2 under CORE and EDP OTHER under RING flash back and forth between red and yellow.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 21, 2021)

tjdans7236 said:


> Is that something I should be concerned about?


Many modern laptops have either power limit throttling problems or thermal throttling problems. If you try to fix the power limit throttling, the CPU runs hotter and you will have thermal throttling problems instead. 

What can you do? Not much. Next time you buy a laptop you will know how to properly test it so you can decide if it is the laptop for you or if it is a lemon that you should send back.


----------



## tjdans7236 (Jun 23, 2021)

Probably never going to buy a Dell again. I definitely didn't make the best decision going for a laptop that doesn't seem to have the best thermal design. But then considering I spent nearly $2000 on this thing... Makes me rather furious.

I can't thank you enough anyways! The laptop is running better than ever!


----------

